# Rattlebox by Back Mountain Outdoor Products



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

I first tried too get some real horns for rattling with no avail ..Did some searching and found and interesting product for rattling .A Rattlbox with some outstanding guarantee"s as follows.

"Have someone rattle with 2 full sets of real antlers. Test The Rattlebox and any other rattling product against that real antler sound. If you don't think The Rattlebox sounds more realistic than any other product tested, we will refund your money, Remember … if it doesn't sound like real antlers, how do you expect deer to come into it?"

"Hold your bow in one hand and rattle with The Rattlebox and any other rattling product. Also try to draw back without putting anything down or away. If you don't think The Rattlebox is easier to use than any other rattling product, we will refund your money". 

So I ordered this product..A couple days later it arrived...I was blow away the realistic sound and ease too use..clip onto your thigh or belt clip included..Out of the way for ease too get your bow ready with very little movement.You can go too ther web page and listen too the sound of this box {bmoproducts]..I give this product and A + for sound and ease too use..end of October i cant wait too use this when the heat is on in the woods.


----------



## decalman (Sep 27, 2011)

Great product, light weight, very easily controlled un like antlers. sounds the same and he is one of the good guys.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

decalman said:


> Great product, light weight, very easily controlled un like antlers. sounds the same and he is one of the good guys.


Sounds Just like the real thing only easier and designed by and made in the USA by an American bow hunter


----------



## dcbowtecher (Dec 18, 2009)

I purchased this product after misplacing my synthetic antlers. Prior to the purchase, I contacted the outfit. I ended up speaking with the gentleman's wife, as he was off on a hunting trip. Our conversation went well. Mind you, I bought the product in '10, but have yet to employ them during hunting. I was equally impressed at the sound and overall, simplistic design. It's unobtrusive, yet easily accessible. I was just in the pro shop the other day and sampled one the competitors offerings. It didn't even come close in comparison. They sounded very 'tinny'. I eventually called back to speak with the owner and again the conversation was great. He assured me that if I wasn't satisfied, he would make it right. I probably won't use them this weekend, but certainly will in another couple of weeks. A buddy killed a giant six this past Saturday, by making a couple of grunts on his tube. So soon deer 'love' will be in the air. Kudos to the product.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm am using them now. Have brought in 3 smaller bucks already. 110" to 120". Season I young and I look for 150" or better.


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

Great product here. A+++


----------

